# πεσκαντρίτσα, βατραχόψαρο = angler, monkfish



## nickel (Jul 28, 2009)

Γιατί ο λόφιος, το πανάσχημο αυτό ψάρι, λέγεται «αλιεύς» (_Lophius piscatorius_); Ή _βατραχόψαρο_; (_Βάτραχο_ τον έλεγε ο Αριστοτέλης.) Ή πεσκαντρίτσα;

Θα πρέπει να διαβάσετε εδώ.

Anglerfish λέγονται γενικότερα οι λόφιοι, angler ή monkfish η πεσκαντρίτσα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 28, 2009)

Για να καλύψουμε και το pop-culture/trivia μέρος, να πούμε ότι κάνει cameo appearance στις ταινίες _The SpongeBob SquarePants Movie_ και _Finding Nemo_.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 28, 2009)

Και για να καλύψουμε το γαστρονομικό-Λεξιλογικό μέρος, προτείνω η επόμενη συνεστίαση να είναι σε εστιατόριο που ξέρω ότι φτιάχνει θεσπέσια την πεσκαντρίτσα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Και για να καλύψουμε το γαστρονομικό-Λεξιλογικό μέρος, προτείνω η επόμενη συνεστίαση να είναι σε εστιατόριο που ξέρω ότι φτιάχνει θεσπέσια την πεσκαντρίτσα.


 
+1.000.000


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Διαβάζω όμως στο ιντερνέτιο ότι η μέθοδος αλιείας της πεσκαντρίτσας καταστρέφει το βυθό και διάφοροι οργανισμοί συνιστούν να μην την προτιμάμε


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Και διαισθητικά ήμουν υπέρ της μπριζόλας


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 29, 2009)

Οφείλω να αναφέρω πάντως ότι εγώ την έλεγα "πεσκανδρίτσα" επειδή νόμιζα ότι έτσι λέγεται. Δεν είχα καμιά διάθεση να την μετατρέψω σε αριστοκράτισσα με φράκο, όπως λέει το ποστ του Σαραντάκου. Εξάλλου, πριν από μερικά χρόνια δεν την είχα ούτε ακουστά, την έμαθα από τους καταλόγους των εστιατορίων, όπου γράφεται πάντα, νομίζω, πεσκανδρίτσα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2009)

Πληροφορούμαι ότι η πεσκαντρίτσα λέγεται (λεγόταν πριν ευπρεπιστεί) και σκλεπού. Φανταστειτε μενού σικ εστιατορίου να περιέχει φιλέτα _σκλεπούς _ με αντίβ και σως μπερ-μπλαν. 
Η λέξη σκλεπού χρησιμοποιείται ιδιωματικώς για να δηλώσει την άσχημη γυναίκα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> Η λέξη σκλεπού χρησιμοποιείται ιδιωματικώς για να δηλώσει την άσχημη γυναίκα.


Ενώ η πεσκαντρίτσα από ομορφιά σκίζει!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Αντιγράφω κάποια σχετικά στοιχεία από το βιβλίο _Κραυγή Ιχθύος_:
.

Lophius budegassa Spinola 1807 = *πεσκαντρίτσα μαύρη (φανάρι)* = baudroie rousse [FR] = budego [IT] = kleiner Seeteufel [DE] = rape negro [ES]
Lophius piscatorius Linnaeus 1758 = *πεσκαντρίτσα (φανάρι, σκλεμπού)* = baudroie commune [FR] = rana pescatrice [IT] = Seeteufel [DE] = rape [ES]
.
Σώμα νωτοκοιλιακά πεπλατυσμένο, πιο φαρδύ στο κεφάλι, στενεύει πολύ προς την ουρά. Κεφάλι πεπλατυσμένο. Στόμα πλατύ και βαθύ. Ουραίο πτερύγιο στρογγυλεμένο. Δέρμα λεπτό και χαλαρό, δεν υπάρχουν λέπια. Οι ραχιαίες ακτίνες είναι μακριές και σκληρές και φέρουν πολλά και καλά ανεπτυγμένα βλαστήματα στις άκρες. Η τέταρτη σκληρή ακτίνα είναι μεγαλύτερη από το πλάτος του ρύγχους. Η σαρκώδης απόφυση στην άκρη της πρώτης σκληρής ακτίνας του ραχιαίου πτερυγίου είναι

στην πεσκαντρίτσα: δισχιδής με δύο φαρδιά πεπλατυσμένα φυλλοειδή ελάσματα, και
στη μαύρη πεσκαντρίτσα: απλή και μοιάζει με τριγωνικό σημαιάκι.
Περιτόναιο: ανοιχτόχρωμο στην πεσκαντρίτσα και μαύρο στη μαύρη πεσκαντρίτσα.

Απαντά σε αμμώδεις και λασπώδεις βυθούς, αλλά και σε βραχώδεις βυθούς. Ζει μισοχωμένη στον βυθό περιμένοντας το θήραμά της. Προσελκύει τη λεία της με τις σαρκώδεις αποφύσεις που χρησιμοποιεί ως δόλωμα: Η απόφυση μοιάζει με σκουλήκι, το οποίο το κουνάει σε μικρή απόσταση από το στόμα της. Τα άλλα ψάρια πλησιάζουν νομίζοντας ότι θα φάνε εκλεκτό μεζέ, και καταλήγουν τα ίδια να γίνουν λεία της.

Πωλείται χωρίς το δέρμα και το κεφάλι, με την ονομασία «*queue de Lotte*» ή στην Ελλάδα ως «*ουρίτσα*».

Σημειώνω ότι και στην _Κραυγή Ιχθύος_ το *σκλεμπού *δίνεται με /μπ/, διότι κατά τη συζήτηση στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου τέθηκε το θέμα ότι ορισμένοι το λένε *σκλεπού *(καθόλου περίεργο, πάντως).

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι και το βιβλίο και η βάση fishbase.org αναφέρουν λανθασμένα ότι η _ουρίτσα _ονομάζεται «queue de Lotto» (αντί του ορθού «queue de Lotte»)· μάλλον εδώ έβαλε την ουρίτσα του κάποιος αυτόματος διορθωτής...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Τώρα που τέλειωσα με τα ιχθυολογικά, ας καταπιαστώ λίγο και με τα γλωσσολογικά. :) Καταλαβαίνω ότι το σωστό και ακριβέστερο και συνεπέστερο είναι να λέμε _πεσκαντρίτσα_, κι ότι το _πεσκανδρίτσα _είναι είτε εξομάλυνση απ' ορισμένους του τραχιού ακουστικά /ντρ/ είτε από κάποιους άλλους έλξη από το δημοφιλές θέμα _ανδρ-_ που έχει η ελληνική γλώσσα. Ωστόσο διαφωνώ έντονα ότι αυτό στη συντριπτική του πλειονότητα είναι αποτέλεσμα συνειδητής προσπάθειας λογιοτατισμού, καθαρολογίας και ευπρεπισμού — κι εξηγώ αμέσως το γιατί:

Το φαινόμενο της υπερδιόρθωσης οδηγεί σε δημιουργία πλαστών τύπων με βάση την *αναλογία* (και την ευκολία του ομιλητή, εξ ου και πολλές ευφωνικές αναπτύξεις σε λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης) — όχι σώνει και καλά με βάση την ιδεολογία.
Το ότι τόσο πολλοί ομιλητές λένε _Ανδριανός _εκεί όπου θα 'πρεπε να πουν _Αδριανός_, ή *_Ανδριανούπολη _την _Αδριανούπολη_, ή *_Ανδριατική _την _Αδριατική_, ή _*ανδρεναλίνη_ την _αδρεναλίνη _είναι μια ακόμη (τρανταχτή) απόδειξη του πόσο ισχυρή έλξη ασκεί η ρίζα _ανδρ_-.
Η υπερδιόρθωση δεν είναι αποκλειστικό προνόμιο των λόγιων και των πεπαιδευμένων· ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι όλοι οι λαϊκοί ναυτικοί όροι τού παλιότερου καιρού προέρχονταν από τα ιταλικά και τα ενετικά, κι όμως πολλοί από αυτούς υιοθετήθηκαν κανονικά υπερδιορθωμένοι: _αρόδο _(< a roda), _βάρδια _(< vardia), _βάρκα _(< barca), _αγάντα _(< agguantare), _γράδο _(< grado), _ρεγουλάρω _(< regolare), _γάντζος _(< ganzo), _κάργα _(< carga), _καρνάγιο _(< carenaggio), _γρέγος _(< grego) κ.ο.κ.
Την υπερδιόρθωση την υιοθετούμε κατ' ουσίαν πολλαπλά κατά τη διάρκεια μιας μέρας μας, κάθε φορά που λέμε κάποια απ' τις λέξεις που προανέφερα αλλά κι άλλες που προέρχονται επίσης από την ιταλική (αν και σ' αυτές η υπερδιόρθωση ήταν πράγματι αποτέλεσμα λόγιας παρέμβασης) όπως _βόμβα_, _κορδόνι_, _μόδα_, _μοδίστρα_, _μορταδέλα_.
Πού θέλω να καταλήξω; Ότι εγώ μπορεί να λέω _πεσκαντρίτσα _και να ξέρω ότι έτσι είναι το σωστό, αλλά αν πάνω στη γρήγορη εκφορά του λόγου μου πετάξω κι ένα _πεσκανδρίτσα — _ε, δεν θα πω ν 'ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί. Ούτε θα στιγματίσω για σουσουδισμό ή αρχαιολαγνεία όποιον ακούσω να χρησιμοποιεί τον τύπο _πεσκανδρίτσα _— είν' απλώς μια ένδειξη και μάλιστα μια απ' τις πιο αδύναμες σχετικές ενδείξεις κττμά· και υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα κριτήρια που μπορούν πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία να εντοπίσουν τον σουσουδιστή ή αρχαιολάγνο...


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2012)

Η δεύτερη βουλίτσα δεκτή και η τρίτη σε ένα βαθμό, διότι "νάπτης" δεν λένε οι λόγιοι. Αλλά βρίσκω άκυρα τα παραδείγματα της τρίτης βουλίτσας διότι για να υπάρχει υπερδιόρθωση πρέπει να υπάρχει και ο αδιόρθωτος τύπος. Τύποι όπως αρόντο, βάρντια, αγκάντα κτλ. δεν νομίζω να υπήρξαν. Δηλαδή ασφαλώς τα αρόδο, ρεγουλάρω, γάντζος, καρνάγιο, γρέγος ΔΕΝ τα θεωρώ παραδείγματα υπερδιόρθωσης και θα μ' εξέπληττε αν έτσι θεωρούνται.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Μα, πώς; Αφού υιοθετήθηκαν με "διορθωμένη" την προφορά —όπως κι αν καλείται αυτό (υπεραστισμός, υπερδιόρθωση ή άλλως)— και μάλιστα από τους ίδιους ακριβώς ανθρώπους που τ' άκουγαν από πρώτο χέρι (ή αυτί) στα βενετσιάνικα και τα ιταλικά.


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι έλεγαν οι βενετσάνοι πριν από 500 χρόνια και τι άκουγαν οι δικοί μας ναυτικοί. Θα δίσταζα πολύ να το χαρακτηρίσω υπερδιόρθωση όταν δεν έχει πουθενά καταγραφτεί ο μη διορθωμένος τύπος. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα μήπως οι βενετσάνοι πρόφερναν μαλακό το d και το g -απ' όσο ξέρω, έχουν και θ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2012)

Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ πάντως, στις «μπλε» σελίδες (ΕΠ56), λέει ότι στην *υπερδιόρθωση* οφείλονται και λέξεις όπως _βόμβα_ αντί _μπόμπα_ (< _bomba_), _μοδίστρα_ αντί _μοντίστρα_ (< _modiste_), _βουκαμβίλια_ < _bougainville_. Θα μπορούσαν έτσι να προσθέσουν και τους εξελληνισμούς τύπου _Γλάδστων_ < _Gladstone_. Προφανώς δεν έχουμε άλλο όρο για την περίπτωση όπου ο εξευγενισμός έγινε στα σύνορα (πάλι ο Μήτσος φταίει!).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι έλεγαν οι βενετσάνοι πριν από 500 χρόνια και τι άκουγαν οι δικοί μας ναυτικοί. Θα δίσταζα πολύ να το χαρακτηρίσω υπερδιόρθωση όταν δεν έχει πουθενά καταγραφτεί ο μη διορθωμένος τύπος. Αναρωτιέμαι μάλιστα μήπως οι βενετσάνοι πρόφερναν μαλακό το d και το g -απ' όσο ξέρω, έχουν και θ.


Με κάθε επιφύλαξη για τις διαφορές που νομοτελειακά θα υπάρχουν στη _σημερινή_ προφορά των βενετσιάνικων (υπό την επιρροή του χρόνου και των ιταλικών), στα «βενετικά» του φόρβο υπάρχουν και μερικές λέξεις όπου το g ακούγεται ξεκάθαρο -γ- (και πολλές άλλες όπου δεν).


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ πάντως, στις «μπλε» σελίδες (ΕΠ56), λέει ότι στην *υπερδιόρθωση* οφείλονται και λέξεις όπως _βόμβα_ αντί _μπόμπα_ (< _bomba_), _μοδίστρα_ αντί _μοντίστρα_ (< _modiste_), _βουκαμβίλια_ < _bougainville_. Θα μπορούσαν έτσι να προσθέσουν και τους εξελληνισμούς τύπου _Γλάδστων_ < _Gladstone_. Προφανώς δεν έχουμε άλλο όρο για την περίπτωση όπου ο εξευγενισμός έγινε στα σύνορα (πάλι ο Μήτσος φταίει!).



Δεν έχω αντίρρηση σε όσα λέει το ΕΛΝΕΓ, αλλά πρόσεξε ότι όλα του τα παραδείγματα είναι λέξεις ή τύποι που πλάστηκαν από λογίους (διότι το μοδίστρα δεν το είπαν αρχικά οι ίδιες οι μοδίστρες, το βόμβα είναι υπερδιόρθωση του λαϊκού μπόμπα, ενώ το βουκαμβίλια κάποιος γεωπόνος θα το έπλασε).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2012)

Sarant, έτσι εντελώς στην τύχη, το ιταλ. grado (που το κάναμε _γράδο_) αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι προφέρεται _γκράντο_;


----------



## sarant (Nov 2, 2012)

Καταρχάς, δεν ενδιαφέρει πώς "προφέρεται" σήμερα μια λέξη, αφού ο δανεισμός έγινε πριν από 3-4-5 αιώνες. Έπειτα, παρατηρώ ότι στα παραδείγματά σου δεν έχουμε κανένα b που να έγινε β με δανεισμό από τα ενετικά, αντίθετα έχουμε μπαρκάρω κτλ. κι αυτό ίσως κάτι λέει (η βάρκα είναι πολύ παλιότερο δάνειο ή αντιδάνειο). Οπότε, δεν μπορώ να δω υπερδιόρθωση στον λαϊκό δανεισμό των ναυτικών όρων.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το φαινόμενο της υπερδιόρθωσης οδηγεί σε δημιουργία πλαστών τύπων με βάση την *αναλογία* (και την ευκολία του ομιλητή, εξ ου και πολλές ευφωνικές αναπτύξεις σε λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης) — όχι σώνει και καλά με βάση την ιδεολογία.
> Το ότι τόσο πολλοί ομιλητές λένε _Ανδριανός _εκεί όπου θα 'πρεπε να πουν _Αδριανός_, ή *_Ανδριανούπολη _την _Αδριανούπολη_, ή *_Ανδριατική _την _Αδριατική_, ή _*ανδρεναλίνη_ την _αδρεναλίνη _είναι μια ακόμη (τρανταχτή) απόδειξη του πόσο ισχυρή έλξη ασκεί η ρίζα _ανδρ_-.



Συμφωνώ.



Zazula said:


> Η υπερδιόρθωση δεν είναι αποκλειστικό προνόμιο των λόγιων και των πεπαιδευμένων· ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι όλοι οι λαϊκοί ναυτικοί όροι τού παλιότερου καιρού προέρχονταν από τα ιταλικά και τα ενετικά, κι όμως πολλοί από αυτούς υιοθετήθηκαν κανονικά υπερδιορθωμένοι: _αρόδο _(< a roda), _βάρδια _(< vardia), _βάρκα _(< barca), _αγάντα _(< agguantare), _γράδο _(< grado), _ρεγουλάρω _(< regolare), _γάντζος _(< ganzo), _κάργα _(< carga), _καρνάγιο _(< carenaggio), _γρέγος _(< grego) κ.ο.κ.


1. Το ότι υιοθετήθηκαν υπερδιορθωμένοι οι όροι αυτοί δεν σημαίνει και πολλά, καθώς ξέρουμε πώς υιοθετήθηκαν _στον γραπτό λόγο_. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν ο αγράμματος ναύτης που ακούει τον Γενουάτη συνάδελφό του να λέει barca καταλαβαίνει βάρκα (φωνητικά). Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι αυτός που κλήθηκε να καταγράψει τον όρο, ο οποίος στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν ήταν ο αγράμματος ναύτης, θεώρησε σκόπιμο να *γράψει* βάρκα. Από τη στιγμή που πέρασε στον γραπτό λόγο η βάρκα, εμφανίστηκε και η φωνητική απόδοση βάρκα. 

2. Ακόμη και αν η υπερδιόρθωση δεν είναι αποκλειστικό προνόμιο των λογίων και των πεπαιδευμένων αυτό δεν θα σήμαινε υποχρεωτικά πως είναι και λαϊκό γλωσσικό φαινόμενο. Υπάρχει και η ενδιάμεση κατάσταση της λόγιας τροπής σε λαϊκό περιβάλλον. Στον βαθμό που ο λαϊκής προέλευσης αγράμματος ναύτης μαθαίνει γράμματα και καλείται ο ίδιος να αποδώσει στα ελληνικά και σε γραπτό λόγο την barca, μου φαίνεται λογικότερο να γράψει βάρκα, ακριβώς επειδή το συγκείμενο του γραπτού λόγου εκείνης της εποχής δεν θα του επέτρεπε να γράψει στα ελληνικά το βαρβαρικόν μπάρκα. Με άλλα λόγια, η λόγια φύση της υπερδιόρθωσης μπορεί κάλλιστα να διαχέεται και σε χαμηλότερο register. 



Zazula said:


> Την υπερδιόρθωση την υιοθετούμε κατ' ουσίαν πολλαπλά κατά τη διάρκεια μιας μέρας μας, κάθε φορά που λέμε κάποια απ' τις λέξεις που προανέφερα αλλά κι άλλες που προέρχονται επίσης από την ιταλική (αν και σ' αυτές η υπερδιόρθωση ήταν πράγματι αποτέλεσμα λόγιας παρέμβασης) όπως _βόμβα_, _κορδόνι_, _μόδα_, _μοδίστρα_, _μορταδέλα_.
> Πού θέλω να καταλήξω; Ότι εγώ μπορεί να λέω _πεσκαντρίτσα _και να ξέρω ότι έτσι είναι το σωστό, αλλά αν πάνω στη γρήγορη εκφορά του λόγου μου πετάξω κι ένα _πεσκανδρίτσα — _ε, δεν θα πω ν 'ανοίξει η γη να με καταπιεί. Ούτε θα στιγματίσω για σουσουδισμό ή αρχαιολαγνεία όποιον ακούσω να χρησιμοποιεί τον τύπο _πεσκανδρίτσα _— είν' απλώς μια ένδειξη και μάλιστα μια απ' τις πιο αδύναμες σχετικές ενδείξεις κττμά· και υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα κριτήρια που μπορούν πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία να εντοπίσουν τον σουσουδιστή ή αρχαιολάγνο...


Δεν νομίζω να υπαινίχθηκε κανείς πως το να πεις πεσκανδρίτσα είναι σώνει και καλά σουσουδισμός. Σουσουδισμός είναι να πας να διορθώσεις την πεσκαντρίτσα σε πεσκανδρίτσα, εν γνώσει της ιστορίας του όρου. Κατά τα άλλα, από τη στιγμή που πολύς κόσμος το έμαθε πεσκανδρίτσα, μπορεί απλώς να χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο που (νομίζει πως) έχει επικρατήσει, ακριβώς όπως όλοι πλέον λέμε βάρκα την προ αμνημονεύτων μπάρκα και μπάνιο (ουχί βάνιο) το μπάνιο. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως υιοθετούμε την υπερδιόρθωση πολλαπλά κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας μας. Σημαίνει πως, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, ακολουθούμε τον νικητή μιας μάχης που έχει προ πολλού κριθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2012)

Καταρχάς να πω πως χαίρομαι που βρίσκουμε κάποια κοινά σημεία στους προβληματισμούς μας. Για το ότι έκανα μια υπόθεση εργασίας σχετικά με λαϊκές λέξεις που δεν φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως (όσον αφορά μένα) να διατηρούν την πρωτότυπη προφορά, πολύ εύλογες οι ενστάσεις και τα σχόλια· για τα οποία έχω κι εγώ να πω τα εξής:
Σίγουρα δεν ξέρω τον ακριβή τρόπο προφοράς στα ενετικά (που κάλλιστα μπορούν να έχουν όλα αυτά τα _b_, _d_, _g _μαλακά), κι ούτε καν με σιγουριά στα προ αιώνων ιταλικά — αλλά ευχαρίστως να δούμε αν υπάρχουν σχετικές εργασίες, διότι άλλο το «δεν υπάρχει» ένα φαινόμενο κι άλλο το «δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρχει».
Λογικότατη η υπόθεση ότι πεδίο διόρθωσης μπορεί να είναι και η μεταφορά από τον προφορικό στον γραπτό λόγο, καθώς και η απροθυμία αυτού που εισάγει την ξενικής προέλευσης λέξη να υιοθετήσει τύπους που ηχούν βαρβαρικά (αν και αυτό το δεύτερο εντάσσεται στον μηχανισμό της αναλογίας που περιέχει εξ ορισμού η υπερδιόρθωση). Ωστόσο τα μεσαιωνικά ελληνικά δεν ήταν πια και τόσο αλλεργικά στα "βαρβαρικά" συμπλέγματα, και μάλιστα εκείνη την περίοδο συνέβησαν και ηχηροποιήσεις τού τύπου κ>γκ κ.ά.
Για το ότι άπαξ και κρίθηκε ο νικητής, τελειώνει κι η ιστορία (δλδ δεν τίθεται πλέον θέμα χρήσης της υπερδιόρθωσης) έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, πιδύε, δεν το είχα διατυπώσει εγώ σωστά.
Σουσουδισμό εγώ θα έλεγα το να έρθει τώρα κάποιος και να πει ότι ο τύπος _πεσκαντρίτσα _είναι λαθεμένος ή ηχητικά φρικώδης· αλλά το να έχουμε και τους δύο τύπους (_πεσκαντρίτσα_, _πεσκανδρίτσα_) παράλληλα και μάλιστα χωρίς να τους δίνουμε πιστοποιητικά ιδεολογίας, αυτό το θεωρώ υγιές.
.
Εκείνο πάντως που ήθελα να αναδείξω, και θέλω να πιστεύω πως έγινε κατανοητή η τοποθέτησή μου, είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε με το που βλέπουμε ένα σύμφωνο ή συμφωνικό σύμπλεγμα να δίνει, με κάποια τροπή του σε μια ίσως πιο "εξευγενισμένη" μορφή, έναν παράλληλο τύπο να λέμε πως «οι ευπρεπιστές φορέσανε στη λέξη φράκο»· άλλωστε η γλώσσα χαρακτηρίζεται κατά την ιστορική της πορεία από ουκ ολίγα φαινόμενα φωνητικών αλλαγών προς τη μία ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση (π.χ. υπάρχει και το οπτικό δάνειο που μας έδωσε το _ιγμόρειος_, υπάρχει και το ορθογραφικό δάνειο που είδαμε στο _βατ_, υπάρχει και η παρανάγνωση που, όπως λέει το ΛΚΝ, έδωσε π.χ. το _δάγκειος _< γαλλ. _dengue_). Δηλαδή αρχίζω να καταλήγω στο ότι η πορεία μιας λέξης είναι τελικά εντελώς χαοτική κι απρόβλεπτη διεργασία (εμένα η αγαπημένη μου οικογένεια είναι τα _πάμβαξ_, _βάμβαξ_, _βάμπαξ_, _βαβάκιον_, _παμπάκιν_, _παμβάκι_, _εβαμπάκι_, _βαμβάκι_, _μπαμπάκι_), κι εμείς απλώς εκ των υστέρων πηγαίνουμε ιατροδικαστικά και βαφτίζουμε αυτό που είδαμε (εκ του αποτελέσματος) ότι συνέβη «γλωσσικό φαινόμενο Α ή Β» (που τα Α και Β μπορεί να είναι εντελώς αντίθετα φαινόμενα που συνέβησαν την ίδια περίοδο αλλά σε διαφορετικές λέξεις το ένα απ' τ' άλλο).

ΥΓ Για το ζευγάρι _βάρκα _και _μπαρκάρω_, πάντως, ας μην λησμονούμε ότι το δεύτερο είχε /mb/ (_imbarcare_), όχι σκέτο /b/.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 21, 2012)

pidyo said:


> 1. Το ότι υιοθετήθηκαν υπερδιορθωμένοι οι όροι αυτοί δεν σημαίνει και πολλά, καθώς ξέρουμε πώς υιοθετήθηκαν _στον γραπτό λόγο_. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν ο αγράμματος ναύτης που ακούει τον Γενουάτη συνάδελφό του να λέει barca καταλαβαίνει βάρκα (φωνητικά). Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι αυτός που κλήθηκε να καταγράψει τον όρο, ο οποίος στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν ήταν ο αγράμματος ναύτης, θεώρησε σκόπιμο να *γράψει* βάρκα. Από τη στιγμή που πέρασε στον γραπτό λόγο η βάρκα, εμφανίστηκε και η φωνητική απόδοση βάρκα.


Επανέρχομαι στη βάρκα για να διορθώσω μια ανακρίβεια που είπα, ενισχύοντας όμως το επιχείρημά μου και να μεταφέρω άσχετες ως συνήθως πληροφορίες. 

Νόμιζα πως η βάρκα είναι πολύ ύστερη λέξη στα ελληνικά. Παρασύρθηκα και από το ΛΚΝ, που το δίνει μεσαιωνικό, παρασύρθηκα και από τη συζήτηση για τους Γενουάτες και τη θεωρούσα, για παράδειγμα, υστεροβυζαντινή. Δεν είναι έτσι. Η λέξη μαρτυρείται για πρώτη φορά περί το 550 μ.Χ. στο έργο του Ιωάννη Λυδού, _Περὶ ἀρχῶν τῆς Ῥωμαίων πολιτείας_, 2.14:

... εἰσιν ἔτι καὶ νῦν πορθμίδες τρεῖς τῇ ἀρχῇ πρὸς τὰς ἀντιπόρθμους διαπεραιώσεις ἐκ τῆς βασιλίδος ἐπὶ τὰς γείτονας ἠπείρους· βάρκας αὐτάς, ἀντὶ τοῦ δρόμωνας, πατρίως ἐκάλεσαν οἱ παλαιότεροι καὶ κέλωκας, οἷον ταχινάς, ὅτι κέλερ κατ᾽ αὐτοὺς ὁ ταχὺς λέγεται, καὶ σαρκιναρίας, ἀντὶ τοῦ ὁλκάδας, ὅτι σάρκινα κατ᾽ αὐτοὺς τὸ ἄχθος καλεῖται.​

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως, ενώ σαφώς ο Ιωάννης μοιάζει να θεωρεί τη λέξη λατινική (βλ. πατρίως, κέλερ/celer), η πρώτη αναφορά της στα λατινικά είναι μεταγενέστερη του Λυδού (εξού και το Lewis-Short τη δίνει post-classical), στον οποίο εξάλλου παραπέμπει: Ισίδωρος, _Etymologiae sive Origines_ 19.1.19, όπου σχεδόν όλοι οι όροι είναι ελληνικοί. Έχει μάλιστα προταθεί ότι η αρχική ετυμολογία και προέλευση της λέξης είναι ελληνική και όχι λατινική και συγκεκριμένα η λέξη βᾶρις, που μαρτυρείται ήδη στον Ηρόδοτο και δηλώνει τη βάρκα με επίπεδο πάτο, τη σχεδία κλπ. Από ένα σημείωμα που πέτυχα τυχαία σε ένα κωνσταντινουπολίτικο περιοδικό του 1900 βλέπω ότι την ετυμολόγηση αυτή (από αμάρτυρο ελληνικό τύπο _βάρικα_) θεωρεί σωστή και ο G. Körting στο Lateinisch-romanisches Wörterbuch [εγώ ομολογώ πως δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να δώσει η βᾶρις τύπο βάρικα, αλλά τέλος πάντων]. Και για να κάνω πιο πικάντικο το ετυμολογικό μυστήριο, ο Ησύχιος έχει ένα λήμμα βάρ(υ)κα: αἰδοῖον παρὰ Ταραντίνοις. Η παρένθεση στο υ οφείλεται στο ότι ο αναμενόμενος λόγω αλφαβητικής θέσης του λήμματος τύπος θα ήταν βάρυκα, αλλά το χειρόγραφο γράφει _βάρκα_. Και ξέρετε τι μουρντάρηδες που είναι οι ναυτικοί. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση (για να επανέλθω στο θέμα), η παλαιότητα της γραφής βάρκα ενισχύει νομίζω το επιχείρημα περί διαφοράς προφορικού και γραπτού λόγου. Ακόμη κι αν η λέξη προήλθε από κάποια λαϊκή λατινική barca, τον έκτο μεταχριστιανικό αιώνα η γραφή βάρκα ήταν μονόδρομος.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2012)

Γράφει ο Beekes:
*βᾶρις 1* [f.] 'Egyptian boat, a kind of raft' (A.). <LW Eg.>
VAR Gen. -ιδος, -ιος.
ETYM The word is of Egyptian origin, cf. Copt. _bar__ī_'boat' (Hemmerdinger _Glotta _46 (1968):241). From βᾶρις is borrowed Lat. _b__ā__ris_, _barca _(< *_b__ā__rica_) 'bark'. Fur.:325, on the other hand, considers all these words to be loans from a Mediterranean substrate. On the strengthened form βούβαρις (Philist. 56), see Chantraine 1928: 16.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 21, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον, δεν γνώριζα την αιγυπτιακή προέλευση. Πάντως το βᾶρις > baris > *barica > barca είναι ακόμη πιο αδύναμο από το βᾶρις > *βάρικα > βάρκα, αφού δεν υπάρχει στα λατινικά όχι μόνο *barica αλλά ούτε *baris.

Νομίζω πάντως πως επιβεβαιώνεται πως η barca προϋπήρχε στα λατινικά, όπως αφήνει να υποτεθεί ο Λυδός, κι ας μην υπάρχει στη λατινική γραμματεία πριν από τον Ισίδωρο. Μαρτυρείται σε λατινική επιγραφή  σίγουρα παλαιότερη του Λυδού που σχετίζεται με ναυτικούς και πυγμαχικούς αγώνες αμφιθεάτρου.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η βᾶρις, εκτός από βάρκα και σχεδία είναι και πύργος, πυργόσπιτο· ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε ύστερα ρωμαϊκά τοπωνύμια του ελληνικού χώρου, συνήθως με το όνομα του ιδιοκτήτη στη γενική. Άραγε η Βάρη της Αττικής έχει καμιά σχέση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Και για να καλύψουμε το γαστρονομικό-Λεξιλογικό μέρος, προτείνω η επόμενη συνεστίαση να είναι σε εστιατόριο που ξέρω ότι φτιάχνει θεσπέσια την πεσκαντρίτσα.



Ο Σαραντάκος... απεργεί και ξανανέβασε το ιστολόγημά του για την πεσκαντρίτσα, αλλά εγώ διαπιστώνω εδώ μια παράλειψη που κρατά πάνω από πέντε χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2014)

.
Ας προσθέσω και τις ονομασίες από το βιβλίο _Τα ψάρια της Ελλάδας_ (Δαυίδ Δημήτρης Κουτσογιαννόπουλος):*πεσκαντρίτσα *(Lophius piscatorius): βατραχόψαρο, κούβακας, πεσκαντρίτσα, πεσκαντρούλα, σκλεμπού, σκλημπού, σπερκελέτσο, φανάρι, φλάσκα
*μαύρη πεσκαντρίτσα* (Lophius budegassa): βατραχόψαρο, μαύρη πεσκαντρίτσα, σκλεμπού, φλάσκα​Προσοχή στη χρήση του όρου _βατραχόψαρο_, διότι κανονικά περιγράφει το Halobatrachus didactylus.
.
.


nickel said:


> Ο Σαραντάκος... απεργεί και ξανανέβασε το ιστολόγημά του για την πεσκαντρίτσα, αλλά εγώ διαπιστώνω εδώ μια παράλειψη που κρατά πάνω από πέντε χρόνια.


Όσο για το ιστολόγημα του Σαραντάκου, να επαναλάβω πως ο ισχυρισμός του ότι μοναδική εξήγηση για το φαινόμενο _ντρ>νδρ_ είναι ότι συνιστά _σώνει και καλά_ ευπρεπισμό:

και με βρίσκει αντίθετο ότι αποτελεί τη μοναδική δυνατή επεξήγηση (ιδίως αφού υπάρχει σε λειτουργία ο πολύ ισχυρότερος μηχανισμός της αναλογίας προς τη διτυπία_ ανδρ/αντρ_, συνεπικουρούμενος από το ότι είναι αδιαφανής η ετυμολογική προέλευση — όλα αυτά τα 'χω άλλωστε ήδη πει πιο πάνω)
και θεωρώ πως θα μπορούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί την επαναδημοσίευση για να βάλει και κάποιο ποσοστό (μικρότερο του 100%) στο πόσο απόλυτος είναι επ' αυτού,
και κττμά ένα μέρος της επιχειρηματολογίας του πάσχει· συγκεκριμένα: (α) οι φυσικοί ομιλητές ΔΕΝ θεωρούν λόγιο το _άνδρας _(_φυσιολογικό _το θεωρούν, κι εναλλακτό και πλήρως ισοδύναμο με το _άντρας_), (β) όσοι λένε _*άνδρο_ το μόνο που αποκαλύπτουν είναι ότι αγνοούν την ετυμολογία της λέξης και γι' αυτό επηρεάζονται απ' την πανίσχυρη έλξη του ζεύγους _ανδρ/αντρ_ (αν δεν πιστεύουν, που το θεωρώ πιο εύλογο κι αναμενόμενο, πως το _άντρο _έχει _όντως _ετυμολογική σύνδεση με το _άνδρας_), (γ) το ότι δεν λέμε *_ανδίσταση _είναι επειδή αναγνωρίζουμε το _αντί _και γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν σχετίζεται με τη διτυπία _ανδρ/αντρ_ — πράγμα που ΔΕΝ αντιλαμβάνονται όλοι οι ομιλητές σε κάποιες άλλες λέξεις, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε λ.χ. _Ανδριανούπολη _και _Αντριανούπολη_ εκεί όπου δεν υπάρχει καν νι!
Επίσης ο Σαραντάκος χάνει την ευκαιρία να σχολιάσει το γεγονός ότι το ΧΛΝΓ έχει κύριο λήμμα _πεσκανδρίτσα_ (θεωρώντας ότι _αυτός _υιοθετήθηκε αρχικώς/κυρίως) και χρηστικό χαρακτηρισμό «λαϊκό» για τον τύπο _πεσκαντρίτσα_.

Και στο φινάλε, εδώ δείχνει ν' αναπτύχθηκε μια διτυπία αναφορικά με την ονομασία του εν λόγω ψαριού — πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Γιατί πρέπει να ιδεολογικοποιήσουμε το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο; Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, υποδεχόμαστε από ουδέτερα ως και θετικά την εισαγωγή ενός καινούργιου ή παράλληλου τύπου που εξυπηρετεί κάποια ανάγκη των ομιλητών — γιατί εδώ να σκίζουμε τα ρούχα μας;


----------



## sarant (Nov 27, 2014)

Να θεραπεύσουμε την παράλειψη. διότι πετάχτηκε στη μέση ο Ζαζ και αποπροσανατόλισε τη συζήτηση με διτυπίες και έλξεις.

(Στην περίπτωση της πεσκαντρίτσας παραδέχομαι πως ο ευπρεπισμός κέρδισε' το ΧΛ δεν το πρόσθεσα -ενώ το κοίταξα- διότι απεργοσπάστης δεν γίνομαι)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2014)

sarant said:


> Να θεραπεύσουμε την παράλειψη. διότι πετάχτηκε στη μέση ο Ζαζ και αποπροσανατόλισε τη συζήτηση.


To έκανα επειδή προτιμώ τα κρεατικά απ' τα ψαρικά. :inno:


----------

